# Dogs dumped near LAX



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Reward Offered For Information In Imperial Highway Dog Dumping CBS Los Angeles

This was on the news tonight. Most of the dogs are in the SPCA shelter (which is NOT a no kill shelter). Some were hit by cars after being so scared they ran into the street. So sad. They look like maltese mix dogs.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

This is so sad. I pray that that the person responsible is caught.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank God for those courageous people who jumped in to help on that highway! Where evil is evident, good so often emerges. Praying for those who give compassion,care and help in this horrific situation!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I have no words. :smcry::smcry::smcry:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope whoever did this, gets what is coming to them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Saw this on FB. How horrendous. Did you get in touch with Edie? Since you wrote it's a kill shelter I'm really worried.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

:angry::smcry:
that's so sad


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww... how could they ever do something like this! I believe there are people out thtere with no hearts: ZOMBIES on this earth!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Saw this on FB. How horrendous. Did you get in touch with Edie? Since you wrote it's a kill shelter I'm really worried.


 I PM's Edie. Hopefully, since it aired on the news, it will generate enough interest to get some folks out and adopt them. But I am hoping Edie and her group of angels will keep a watchful eye that no one gets left behind.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> I PM's Edie. Hopefully, since it aired on the news, it will generate enough interest to get some folks out and adopt them. But I am hoping Edie and her group of angels will keep a watchful eye that no one gets left behind.


That's exactly what I was thinking. Praying for those little sweeties. :wub: I will never understand what evil lurks in people's minds to do this to innocent pups.


----------

